# I did a Halloween Pin-up photoshoot today!



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

*I did a Halloween Pin-up photoshoot today! **Photos added!*

*EDIT:* PHOTOS ARE ON PAGES 6 and 9​
I've been planning and saving up for this since July and have been wanting to do it since high school. *I finally did it today!*

I did a three-look, pin-up photoshoot, entirely with Halloween themes!

This is the best picture I have of my make-up. It seemed like a bit much at first, but I think it's going to be awesome in the photos. The make-up artist told me I looked like vampire Queen Sophie Anne from _True Blood_ when I was done! I told her it was just because I'm pale.. haha. But, geez. What an awesome compliment. My hair obviously looked a lot better five hours prior to taking these when I got home.










This is a snapshot of all the props I brought along in my car:










And these are a few of the vintage pin-ups I tried to recreate!









This was, 100%, the most important one. I have this in a big frame hanging in my bedroom. I absolutely love it.









Second most important! Betty Grable spook stories series. My boyfriend made an amazing replica of the "book", which you can see some of it in the props picture above.









I ended up not doing the balloon, because it was on a purple background and I had a tiny hat.. But I just really love this painting. I even made the little noisemaker she's using for a prop! 









With this one, I used my childhood teddy bear. I'm excited to see how these turned out.
















I also did some bobbing for apples poses. I was going for more of the Gil Elvgren pose, but I also did the second one.

I'm going back in about two weeks to see them and order all my stuff! I CAN'T WAIT! I'll post an update on how they turned out when I get them!


----------



## twsted21 (Sep 16, 2009)

love it such a good job


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm sure that they turned out fantastic! 

My cousin is a photographer, and she does lots of shots similar to these styles, and other themes, too. I was supposed to model for her over the summer, but our schedules didn't coincide, so it looks like it will have to wait till next summer when we see each other again.

I hope you're going to post copies of the prints!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

it looks great and your gorgeous!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

LairMistress said:


> I hope you're going to post copies of the prints!


I definitely will! I'm supposed to be going back on the 29th after they're all prettied up and what-not


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

bl00d said:


> it looks great and your gorgeous!


Aw, thank you! I definitely felt like it today after getting all dolled up! It was so much fun. I'm so excited to see how they turned out.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

v_gan said:


> Aw, thank you! I definitely felt like it today after getting all dolled up! It was so much fun. I'm so excited to see how they turned out.


I am sure they turned out great!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

That is pretty much the coolest thing I have ever seen! I want to do that so bad!! Where/how did you find/choose a photographer for that? Can't wait to see how they turned out.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

You look so pretty! I just love your make-up. What a cute idea to have Halloween pin-up photos taken... Can't wait to see your pix!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

How absolutely awesome! Your makeup looks pretty darn good and I bet the pics turn out beautifully. 

I love vintage pinups and I've been playing with the idea of getting professional photos too... just haven't gotten around to it. That is just so cool!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> That is pretty much the coolest thing I have ever seen! I want to do that so bad!! Where/how did you find/choose a photographer for that? Can't wait to see how they turned out.


I've been searching for a photographer for years, and just found one in my city a few months ago. I just typed in "pin-up photographer" and my city/state and searched high and low until I found what I was looking for. Since then, I've found a few more in my general area, and completely plan on doing this again!



SkellyCat said:


> You look so pretty! I just love your make-up. What a cute idea to have Halloween pin-up photos taken... Can't wait to see your pix!


Thank you  I can't wait to share them!



Frankie's Girl said:


> How absolutely awesome! Your makeup looks pretty darn good and I bet the pics turn out beautifully.
> 
> I love vintage pinups and I've been playing with the idea of getting professional photos too... just haven't gotten around to it. That is just so cool!


Do it! You won't regret it!


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, hello beautiful 

I'm sure they turned out fantastic!

Please keep up posted...


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Excellent work v-gan! Glad to see another side to halloween spirit here! We normally here of props, decor or haunted houses but this is good hearing from within the fellow membership! My hats off to ya!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

what a great idea to add to my list of things to do.....for next year! Your make-up is fantastic.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Fantastic idea! Maybe you'll start a new trend, and if so I'd like to see everyone's pics. I think it's great that you put some time and research into it, and had the collection of ideas and props going into it. You DO look beautiful and very perky and pin-upy  Wish I had your great Barbie jawline.


----------



## Scruffywolf (Sep 2, 2008)

What a drop-dead-gorgeous girl you are! Keep up the great work.....artistic indeed!


----------



## DiaboliCole (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! I am so jealous of your photo shoot! And you are stunning so I am sure the pics will turn out gorgeous! You do look a bit like Queen Sophie Anne, I can't wait to see the finished product!!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Isn't it nice to plan on something that you wanted to do for awhile and save enough and finally do it. Wonderful idea and you look beautiful. Can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

This is an awesome idea, you are very brave. Not something I could do. Well maybe because I've had a few kids. =) I would absolutely love to see the final product!!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

What a fun thing to do! You are gorgeous. I can't wait to see the finished pictures.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I really would love to see pictures!!! I bet they are just breath-taking!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I sometimes do Halloween pictures, but nothing like pro. I always wanted a Halloween theme picture for my FB/Myspace. Once again its nothing speical, but its enough to make me sure if I could get one done too!! I cant wait to see yours when you get them.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks awesome!!! I love Gil Elvgren so this is right up my alley. Do you remember where you got the Riding High print? That my favourite too. I'd love to see a calendar of Elvgren-esque Halloween pin-ups. 

Your photos look already look amazing (even the shot of the props looks quite pretty on its own) so the final results should be spectacular.

Big congratulations. I'm sure it takes a bit of work and courage to make something like this happen. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

That Betty Grable Spook Stories is one of my favorite pictures ever! I can't wait to see how yours turned out! 

Your makeup looks awesome and I bet you'll love the pictures.!!


----------



## Darth Sparrow (Aug 25, 2010)

YOU LOOK MUY CALIENTE.
Very nice Ms. V
Cant wait to see the rest and you make an awesome Pin up gal.


----------



## ssflipo13 (Nov 8, 2008)

those turned out great ! You looked perfect !


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you, everyone! I'm supposed to go back on the 29th, so hopefully I'll have pictures to show you then!



GobbyGruesome said:


> Looks awesome!!! I love Gil Elvgren so this is right up my alley. Do you remember where you got the Riding High print? That my favourite too. I'd love to see a calendar of Elvgren-esque Halloween pin-ups.


Thank you! Gil Elvgren is my favorite pin-up artist, so I tried to take a lot of the poses and facial expressions from his ladies. I got the Riding High print out of a 2009 Taschen Portfollio, published by Barnes and Noble, that had 12 large Gil Elvgren pin-ups printed on heavy paper. I can't seem to find the book on Amazon or eBay, so it might be out of print. You can find prints of it on eBay, though.



Kerimonster said:


> That Betty Grable Spook Stories is one of my favorite pictures ever! I can't wait to see how yours turned out!


Here's the pumpkin I painted for the photo! I did add eyelashes, because he looked kind of plain


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info.  (Nice job with the pumpkin forgery - looks like you dug up the original somewhere!)


----------



## BiggieShawty (Aug 31, 2010)

You look great! I bet the pics will be wonderful. Love your inspiration recreation pieces.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

For the Elvgren fans, two original shots from the "Riding High" pin-up session. 



















Count me as a fan of Elvgren, so much so I got a traditional style pin-up of "Riding High" on my right inner forearm.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, you look beautiful in that picture already! The hair and makeup are just right - you look like a classic movie star. What a great idea to recreate those pics - they are definitely going to be just gorgeous.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

you looked great!!!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Mr. Scratch said:


> For the Elvgren fans, two original shots from the "Riding High" pin-up session.
> 
> Count me as a fan of Elvgren, so much so I got a traditional style pin-up of "Riding High" on my right inner forearm.


OMG! I've never seen the second one! I AM SO EXCITED RIGHT NOW! I love it! Thank you for posting that. So awesome.

I would love to see your tattoo. I've seen one tattoo of Riding High.. I have the picture saved somewhere. Now I'm wondering if it was yours!

*Edit:* Nevermind, I just saw it in your albums  It definitely was yours! Amazing.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

V gan, you are very beautiful. I can't wait to see the finished results! Cool idea.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

What a wonderful idea!!! I love the pin up pics and never thought about putting them together with a halloween theme.. Can't wait to see the finished prints!


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well.... The 29th has come and gone. Don"t keep us waiting.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome looking forward to seeing the prints


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Crazytrain83 said:


> Well.... The 29th has come and gone. Don"t keep us waiting.


We actually had to reschedule for tomorrow! I'll post as soon as I get back  She said they turned out really well, so I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Crazytrain83 (Oct 1, 2009)

Tease. 

I guess tomorrow will work.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

You're so pretty.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Can't wait to see the photos - that really is an incredible idea!! I'm sure you'll look beautiful! Witches rule!!


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Hope the pictures turmed out as well as you hoped!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Awww that's soooo cute! I've always loved vintage pin-ups. I love the old hollywood look thrown in the mix with Halloween props. Gorgeous! Love your Make up too! I've wanted to be a pin up for Halloween for like the last 5 years and just never got around to doing it. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Great way to get into the Holiday spirit. Beautiful artwork


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I just love those style of pictures and the Halloween ones have always been my very favorite. The witch on the broom is my avatar on another forum! LOVE that picture!

This is so cool that you did this!
Wished I'd done something like that once upon a time.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, I got to see my pictures yesterday. I was a little underwhelmed, overall. There were definitely some good ones in the bunch, though. Especially the ones I modeled after Betty Grable (spook stories) and Judy Garland (ghost stories). My witch photos didn't turn out nearly as well as I had hoped. I had practiced the Gil Elvgren witch pose beforehand and it looked great. But the photographer said my broom was hanging off the backdrop and I had to tilt it upward. They also made me change the positioning of my legs, and it just doesn't look the same. So I'm really disappointed in those. I noticed that in all the photos they tried to pose me or direct what I was doing, I just look awkward and strained.

My disappointment might also have been due to the prices of getting all the photos on a CD. I don't even want to say how much I'm having to pay for that.  It's pretty ridiculous. So, I payed half of it yesterday and plan on paying the other half next week. So hopefully I'll have my photos by next weekend.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ouch. The pricing should have been explained up front. That's sooo not cool.

And don't forget, most photos nowadays have a TON of post-shoot editing (Photoshopping) done to make them as beautiful and perfect as they are. (Something Elvgren didn't need to worry about.) Maybe the broom can be fixed in post? (If I understand correctly, I would think you could have kept your pose and the broom and backdrop could have been tweaked easily after.) I'm sure there's a ton of people here who would love to help, if you don't have someone handy.

And maybe there's an opportunity to defray your costs somehow. Cafepress or something similar?

But comparing your photos to those of legend is a pretty high bar to set. I'm sure when most people (who don't have every detail of the original memorized) see them, they will look amazing. I think your a natural, and you should be very proud of yourself for taking the leap.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I can't wait to see! 

You are so lovely, I am sure they are awesome!


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey v_gan, sorry to hear that the pics did not live up to your expectations. And it really bites about the cost of getting the CD. We can tell you put alot of effort into getting ready for the shoot, with the props you made and the great pic of your pre-shoot makeup! When you do get the CD, I can almost guarantee you will find most of us will think the pics look great !!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am sure the pics will be beautiful!!!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

OMG, you guys! The photographer used my photos for a promo! So here's a sneak peak for what I'll have on Friday 










She also called me today to tell me they were all finished and also asked if she could use some of my props in exchange for a large print. I think I might just do that  I'm feeling much better about these now that I've seen the retouching and the photoshop add-ins!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I downloaded a higher resolution, so here's a better picture of my photos by themselves:










Ahhhhh, I can't get over how good they look! I'm so happy! I can't wait to show my boyfriend  haha.


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! You look great!!! (and how do I get my wife into that outfit?)


----------



## Darth Sparrow (Aug 25, 2010)

You should be happy about those... The broomstick one is Jaw Dropping :-O


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow ... these are Spooktacular. I'm a great fan of pin up art (elvgren, DeVorss Mozert etc,) and you more than do justice to this style, you bring it alive again.

Congrats on a wonderful photo shoot. I hope that you will be encouraged to reproduce more of the pin up greats, not just the halloween ones


----------



## JBfromBS (Oct 11, 2008)

OH MY !!! 

Yes, I think your boyfriend will be very happy! And, if she is using your photos in her promos AND she wants to use your props, I think she should pony up with a little more than just a free print. She should definitely take some $$$$ off the price!

Anyway, outstanding pics!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

They turned out great! Congrat's on the promo!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great pics!! You look simply fabulous!!! *


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

They look awesome! The makeup they did looks great and is not too much. It's funny how it can look like a lot...but in the pictures it totally works!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Stunning! Those turned out great and you look fabulous.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

You look great. If i may say so.
I think the BF will love these.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Bravo

Bravo

Bravisimo!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, those are wonderful! I'm glad they turned out so well. I bet your photographer will get a bunch of business out of that ad, too!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Ahem. Very nice.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Aw, they look great! Who was the photographer?


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

WOW!! You look stunning in those pictures. Your BF should be very happy to see those. 

I wish they did cool pin-up pics of guys. I would love to do a fun Halloween photoshoot, but you don't see many guys doing stuff like that. Surely I'm not the only guy that would like to have some fun posed pics to share with those we love.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

JBfromBS said:


> OH MY !!!
> 
> Yes, I think your boyfriend will be very happy! And, if she is using your photos in her promos AND she wants to use your props, I think she should pony up with a little more than just a free print. She should definitely take some $$$$ off the price!
> 
> Anyway, outstanding pics!


I agree with JBfromBS, but perhaps the contract had an arrangement for the photographer's usage of the photos. 

But anyway, you look so darned cute! Do you have a favorite shot?


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Those are fantastic!
You look gorgeous, what a great idea!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Those turned out great--you look fabulous!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! I can't wait to share the rest of them when I get the CD.



Herman Secret said:


> Wow ... these are Spooktacular. I'm a great fan of pin up art (elvgren, DeVorss Mozert etc,) and you more than do justice to this style, you bring it alive again.
> 
> Congrats on a wonderful photo shoot. I hope that you will be encouraged to reproduce more of the pin up greats, not just the halloween ones


Aw, that's so nice of you! I definitely plan on doing more. I would love to do Valentine's Day, Christmas, and Independence Day. (Big holiday fan here) Plus maybe some kitchen pin-ups.



JBfromBS said:


> And, if she is using your photos in her promos AND she wants to use your props, I think she should pony up with a little more than just a free print. She should definitely take some $$$$ off the price!





trickortreat said:


> I agree with JBfromBS, but perhaps the contract had an arrangement for the photographer's usage of the photos.
> 
> But anyway, you look so darned cute! Do you have a favorite shot?


She asked my permission to use the photos on her website and to advertise for the Halloween photoshoot, so I signed some kind of model release form or something like that. I don't really want to ask for more than the print she's offering. Just an 8x10 was like $85. I don't know what "large print" means in terms of what size she's talking about, but even if it's an 8x10 that's a good bit of a freebie.

I don't have a favorite yet - I'll have to wait until I get my CD and can look through everything on my own time.



nightbeasties said:


> Aw, they look great! Who was the photographer?


Angela Karen with Birmingham Bombshells. It has all the info in the ad 



Giles said:


> I wish they did cool pin-up pics of guys. I would love to do a fun Halloween photoshoot, but you don't see many guys doing stuff like that. Surely I'm not the only guy that would like to have some fun posed pics to share with those we love.


I know I've seen some couples pin-up sessions before! I'm sure pin-up photographers would be happy to photograph guys - they just don't get asked very often. Most guys are "too cool" to do stuff like that.  Haha.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

YouTube - Small Wonder


Congrats on your successful photo shoot!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh, sweetie, you are absolutely adorable!!!

What a great idea. I say it was money well spent!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Those are great! I would love to be a fly on the wall when your grandchildren unearth those years from now....ha-cha...lol!!!!!!


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

Those pics are remarkable - wonderful pinups, indeed!
(And to think you were doubting that they hadn't come out quite the way you imagined - the photographer recognizes great images or she wouldn't be using them to advertise!)


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

Those are so great! How nice of you to share your props and idea.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Those are gorgeous! Wonderful job to both you and the photographer. 

Ophelia


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

those are really good!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

On second thoughts my comment should have been :


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

You look fantastic! And you've captured the look perfectly. I'm happy to see that they aren't simply replicas, but more of an homage. It's almost as though you've founds some lost photos from the original sessions

I'm especially taken with the black & white one.



v_gan said:


> Aw, that's so nice of you! I definitely plan on doing more. I would love to do Valentine's Day, Christmas, and Independence Day. (Big holiday fan here) Plus maybe some kitchen pin-ups


It might not be the thing for you (or the BF) but I wonder if you could get together with the photographer and produce a calendar for sale? (If you go that route, make sure you get your fair share. You're gorgeous!  Not to mention your talent for creating set pieces that fit the era. )

It's great to see a Halloween pin-up in October. I've been cursing out my Elvgren calendar again. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

OMG!....My 2 favorite things...Halloween and.......broomsticks........Those turned out very professional....I think everything really works from the backgrounds, props,you,lighting....You should be proud of the final product...Congrats......ZR


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Va va voom! you look gorgeous. The styling is perfect, I so love the dress in the black and white one, love the hair styling too. Sadly my arse has seen the last of it's pin up days lol

I'd slap some copyright logos over those images, things from here have a habit of turning up elsewhere


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Your pix are just wonderful! I agree with GobbyGruesome- I think a calendar would be a great idea. You will love looking back at it when you are older!

Maybe you have a future in modeling? There seems to be a market for these shots.


----------



## Brandonandkayla (Aug 29, 2010)

Came out awesome! My 2 favorite things...Halloween and pinups


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great pictures!!!!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

*Alright, here they are!*

After getting these photos home and being able to take my time while looking through them - I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM. I'm am beyond happy about how everything turned out! Also: I now hold the copyright for these images. So please ask my permission if you'd like to use them or post them anywhere : D

Here's some of my favorites:


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

**

**This one will be appearing in a local magazine this month!









I just had to wear my candy corn shoes in at least one picture


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Deadna said:


> Those are great! I would love to be a fly on the wall when your grandchildren unearth those years from now....ha-cha...lol!!!!!!


Haha. I know, right?! I wish I had pictures like this (not just Halloween - pin-up in general) of my mom and grandmothers.



GobbyGruesome said:


> You look fantastic! And you've captured the look perfectly. I'm happy to see that they aren't simply replicas, but more of an homage. It's almost as though you've founds some lost photos from the original sessions
> 
> It might not be the thing for you (or the BF) but I wonder if you could get together with the photographer and produce a calendar for sale? (If you go that route, make sure you get your fair share. You're gorgeous!  Not to mention your talent for creating set pieces that fit the era. )
> 
> It's great to see a Halloween pin-up in October. I've been cursing out my Elvgren calendar again. Thanks again for sharing.


I would love to make a calendar! The note that came with the CD says I have the copyright for the photos, but I still have to consult with the photographer if I ever decide to have the photos in a publication or make them available for sale.



halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I'd slap some copyright logos over those images, things from here have a habit of turning up elsewhere


Eek! I don't know how to put a copyright logo on them 



SkellyCat said:


> Your pix are just wonderful! I agree with GobbyGruesome- I think a calendar would be a great idea. You will love looking back at it when you are older!
> 
> Maybe you have a future in modeling? There seems to be a market for these shots.


I would love a calendar! Maybe I could do one when I've done more holidays 

And, I have to say - I have a new respect for models. Staying in some of those poses was like doing minute-long crunches with my legs in the air over and over and over. It's HARD WORK, I tell you! I was sore the next day!


----------



## shadowsofhorror (May 7, 2010)

love to see the kitchen ones....I read your blog as well..great job beautiful


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

You are so very beautiful.....I love the one of you and the skull and the one of you on the hay bales. Very nice pictures they turned out so well


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Sadly, I agree about the copyright thing, and I think it's a shame that you need to be concerned about sharing these. The watermark is a good idea, and I definitely wouldn't post large versions. 

Photos are amazing. The ones in the checkered dress are my favourites. I think it might be neat to see the color versions tweaked a bit fo saturation - so they seem a little more like hand tinted black and whites that you used to see. 

I wouldn't say the one photo is "trampy" but it definitely lacks the coyness and whimsy that make the others so wonderful.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

YouTube - Hooowl!

ha ha 

you look beautiful


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Sadly, I agree about the copyright thing, and I think it's a shame that you need to be concerned about sharing these. The watermark is a good idea, and I definitely wouldn't post large versions.
> 
> Photos are amazing. The ones in the checkered dress are my favourites. I think it might be neat to see the color versions tweaked a bit fo saturation - so they seem a little more like hand tinted black and whites that you used to see.
> 
> I wouldn't say the one photo is "trampy" but it definitely lacks the coyness and whimsy that make the others so wonderful.


I guess I should go back and resize them, then? I don't know how to do a watermark. I don't have photoshop or anything like that. 

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

v_gan said:


> And, I have to say - I have a new respect for models. Staying in some of those poses was like doing minute-long crunches with my legs in the air over and over and over. It's HARD WORK, I tell you! I was sore the next day!


You're a trooper! But can you imagine posing for painters instead of photographers? Ouch!


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

wow stunning pictures !!!!!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This is too cool!! You and the photographer really did a wonderful job at recreating that pin up look!! They are wonderful!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks to those that have offered help with the copyright/watermark issue  I really appreciate it!


----------



## haunt1000 (Aug 9, 2010)

Umm... I love you


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

V gan...looks good gurl...


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome!!! I just saw the pics on pg 9. You look incredible!! I love the one of you in the tub with the candy corn shoes. I want candy corn shoes!!! LOL!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I can't comment on your pics without it being considered harassment.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, they came out fantastic!!! What a fun great idea too. I'm so glad they turned out well for you and that we were able to see them  Awesome. Oh, and I seriously want some candy corn shoes!!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

For everyone looking for the candy corn shoes, you can get them at BuyCostumes.com:

http://www.buycostumes.com/Candykorn-High-Heel-Adult-Shoes/61701/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

You're pictures came out incredible! I think they really look fantastic and I love your shoes! OH yeah - I HAVE those shoes! Love them! Congrats on such a great job and beautiful pictures.


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

What a great idea, I love the photos, you did a great job with the poses and are quite adorable yourself.


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Congratulations on an awesome idea and a fantastic outcome. Thanks for sharing both and have a very Happy Halloween!


----------



## One Eye'd Jack (Dec 5, 2007)

Very VERY cool! They DID turn out very well. I'm really glad to see someone taking the initiative to preserve the posterity of those great photos. Nicely done!!!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

Gorgeous pics V, I love them. What a great idea!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Really really nice photos. I am a big pin up fan and keep books of work by Elvgren and Vargas in the studio for when I'm feeling ambitious. I've been working on a sculpture using the Flying High pose for about 6 months because it's the all time best image of a witch in print anywhere. I just can't bend the glass exactly right. I think your Grable pose turned out best--just about perfect reproduction and a seriously well done homage to a great pin up star. I'm sorry you're disappointed with the Flying High pose but Elvgren's pin up had the adantage of be able to defy gravity--you still had to stand. Even so, I think it was a very successful photo. Congratulations


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

The two words that come to mind would be "stunning, and classy".


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I love the ones with the shadows best! Very nice, tasteful and professional work!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

In one word,
Stunning..................


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

v_gan: The imagery you were trying to emulate with modern photography can't happen without some post-production work. It looks like your photographer color corrected the images but may have stopped there. I think you have the raw photographs necessary for for some very cool retro simulations — should you ever choose to take it to the next level.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

You are so fabulous woman! 

You look aaamaaazing!!!

Love Love Love them all!

I think the shadow ones and the skull ones are my most fav...but they are all so great!


----------



## Feltburner (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy Halloween to all here and thanks again for for sharing a great idea.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

just came across this thread, top marks for your photos you look great and what a great idea,top marks.


----------

